# Two receivers wired to mains



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello,
I have a question which I hope does not show my ignorance. I would like to connect two different receivers to the same front mains. I have an Onkyo receiver powering my 5.1 setup, I would like to use a older Pioneer receiver with a very good phono stage with my Sota table and connect the Pioneer to my mains which are connected to the Onkyo with banana plugs and use cable with spades from Pioneer to the mains also. Is this OK as long as I only use one receiver at a time or will this present a problem having two receivers connected to the same speakers? Thanks for listening, I look forward to your input.
Best regards...needspeed


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the only way that this will work is if you use a speaker selector switch hooked up backwards. If you run both receivers to the speaker you risk damaging the other receiver even if it is off.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Tony, I kind of figured that, I appreciate your feedback.
All the best....Jeffrey


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Although I use two different sets of mains for my HT and TT systems, I use the same subs for both. Using the crossover in the sub amps for the TT system and switching it to LFE for the HT. I have never had any problem.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

PT800 said:


> Although I use two different sets of mains for my HT and TT systems, I use the same subs for both. Using the crossover in the sub amps for the TT system and switching it to LFE for the HT. I have never had any problem.


Yes, but you are only sending a line signal not a full amplified power feed from bolth receivers amp section as the OP wants to do.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, but you are only sending a line signal not a full amplified power feed from bolth receivers amp section as the OP wants to do.


Actually I'm sending a full range signal from the power amp of the TT system to both the L/R speakers and subs, using a pair of jumpers between the mains and subs, which is why I use the sub amp's XO to act as a low pass to the subs.
Its only on the HT side that I'm using a coax input to the subs.
And both are always connected to the subs, but like the op was asking, only one system is active at any given time.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, yes there will be only one system active at a time. I think I will just interchange speaker cables at mains for each system. My HT receiver has phono stage, I could just use that, but after some research on Onkyo and Pioneer stages the Pioneer seems to be much better and offers 50 watts more power and would only be dedicated to the TT setup. I wish I had two rooms for both HT and stereo. I have the equipment for two dedicated rooms but not the rooms. Thanks again for your help.


----------

